# A SHB treatment that has worked for me



## Jman45 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi all, I live in Northern Florida and have been battling SHB like the rest of you. About the only treatment that had worked effectively in years past has been Checkmite. I dont like to use any chemicals at all but it really did the job. My main concern with Checkmite was the amount of time that I had to leave it on to complete the job. The chemical in Checkmite is nasty stuff and the more time you leave it on the more the risk of it affecting the hive long term (wax, etc). I have tried just about every thing (just like the rest of you) but found that if I had a bad infestation I would take a Checkmite strip, cut it in half and then cut that piece lenthwise. I then placed that in a AJ beetle eater trap (the SHBs love them). I have run several tests and with hives that were overrun with SHB it would basically knock them out within 3-5 days. I would then remove the AJ/Checkmite so that the Checkmite exposure was limited. I have found this method to knock them back so that the bees could get some relief at least for a while. Just use this as food for thought as we are all searching for the silver bullet..

-Jerry
Tallahassee, FL


----------



## fhlowrimore (Jun 19, 2009)

Hy Jerry,
I am interrested in knowing how your AJ/Chekmite 3-5 day treatment is doing
now on SHB. Thank you for sharing. Henry


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I've had pretty good success by using the Beetle Barn traps that are baited with apple cider vinegar. I soak a q-tip or other cotton ball with the vinegar, wring out the excess and place it in the center of the trap. Then put Tanglefoot in a narrow band around the cotton, close up the trap and watch it catch dozens of the SHB's. No poisons or toxic substances in the Tanglefoot and the bees can't get to it anyway.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't think we can even buy Checkmite in Australia but I wonder if a AJ trap OUTSIDE a hive would still attract the SHB? Has anybody tried this?


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

BeeAware said:


> Then put Tanglefoot in a narrow band


Could somebody enlighten me what Tanglefoot is??:scratch:


----------



## fhlowrimore (Jun 19, 2009)

Max2,
Do a search on Tanglefoot Sheet and / or Sticky Board Sheet.
Sheet layerd with oil or vaseline that mites stick to that sits on Bottom
Boards. Henry


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks - got it!


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

> I don't think we can even buy Checkmite in Australia but I wonder if a AJ trap OUTSIDE a hive would still attract the SHB? Has anybody tried this?


normally AJ traps are just filled with cooking oil to drown the beetles in... they aren't particularly attracted to the oil, but as the bees chase them around the hive they'll chase them right into the trap and once in they're done for, so I wouldn't think it would work at all outside the hive.


----------



## BillyH (Apr 19, 2010)

Take a look at this Link. Using CheckMite+ to Control
the Small Hive Beetle (SHB)
http://www.beecare.com/indexDynFrames.htm?http://www.beecare.com/PestsTreatments/SHB/CheckMite%20-%20SHB.htm&1


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Reading the article Billy H recommends I would guess that CHECKMITE is pretty nasty stuff. If I read it correctly you should leave it on for 42 days and hold off with a honey super for another 14 days. In warm areas where bees are working and bringing in honey most of the year this would simply not be practical.
I wonder what happens to the wax from the brood frames?
One day somebody will find a Pheromone which will attract the SHB away from the hive - I hope!


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Bens-Bees said:


> normally AJ traps are just filled with cooking oil to drown the beetles in... they aren't particularly attracted to the oil, but as the bees chase them around the hive they'll chase them right into the trap and once in they're done for, so I wouldn't think it would work at all outside the hive.


I use the AJ traps with Diatomacious earth rather then oil and it works. I had hoped that CHECKMITE would be a SHB attractend and they could be placed outside the hive.
I wonder if Applecider vinegar would work?


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't really get putting the Checkmite in the AJ traps, why not just use the oil? Or are you attracting them with apple cider vinegar? I cleaned out 3 the other day that probably had 300 mites in them combined. Up to that point I really didn't think they were doing their job.

Gary


----------

